# Lounge > Science and Technology >  >  Captivating Microscopic Time-Lapse Video Captures the Formation of Snowflakes

## Sagan

DL Cade Â· Feb 23, 2014 
 
This is just plain beautiful, no matter which way you slice it.  Using the magic of time-lapse photography and microscopy, Vyacheslav  Ivanov captured the formation of those ice crystals we call snowflakes  that caused so much grief in the northeastern US over the past several  weeks. 

Mesmerizing, captivating, pick your adjective, the time-lapse will  have you glued to the screen and help you to remember that this crazy  world we live in is beautiful from the smallest scale on up. 


more 

http://petapixel.com/2014/02/23/mesm...ion-snowflake/

----------


## Koalafan

Avril 14th by Aphex Twin....the perfect music to such a stunning video  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

Beautiful! I tried to copy the URL so I could post it on my website, but it wouldn't copy. I guess Vimeo isn't the same as Youtube. That's a shame. It's just really beautiful!

----------

